# Predictions for the 2011-12 season before it happened



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So how close were they? We were below on snow and above on temp,just the opposite they predicted.

http://neoweather.com/2011-2012winterforecast.html


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Borrowed this from Accuwrong


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

How in hell hell was every weather guy WRONG about this winter!!! WTF happened?


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

New guy at the climate prediction center, forgot to convert Celsius to Fahrenheit



on a side note, the big snowmobile race is this weekend, 
temps in the mid 50's....again.


----------



## neplow (Oct 6, 2011)

in what other occupation are you still paid, even when you dont do your job correctly and fail miserably?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

neplow;1466877 said:


> in what other occupation are you still paid, even when you dont do your job correctly and fail miserably?


Government


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

I think we were reminded this winter of whom is in control.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

What a joke...:laughing:


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

I dont mind that the weather guy is wrong ALL the time. What I do mind is the HYPE! Everytime just a little snowfall comes, they make it sound like the end of the world. Dang that pisses me off!


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*2011-12 winter*

:crying::crying:


cjwoz;1466864 said:


> How in hell hell was every weather guy WRONG about this winter!!! WTF happened?


I'll try to answer this the best i can, alot of pro mets were counting on a -NAO -AO like last season (google for more info) which sets up a blocking pattern over the eastern U.S ,cold & snow.

The main reason we had the winter or lack of :crying: was a very strong pacific jet stream, and a 2nd year la nina. That when the cold air did visit it was of pacific origin, not from the arcrtic, with a strong pacific jet stream, it would get cold for 2-3 days then move out,(sound familiar) meaning a very progressive pattern the cold could not lock in.
It did get cold, in alsaka they had record snow, and the extreme cold and snow dumped into europe.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

FISHERBOY;1467143 said:


> :crying::crying:
> 
> I'll try to answer this the best i can, ......
> 
> The main reason we had the winter or lack of :crying: was a very strong pacific jet stream, .


ummm, we had the same jet stream as from last year. noting the 2nd gen La Ninia
This is not only the warmest season but *it's also the driest.*

Our cold fronts were , uh well.. they were.cold enough to support snow 
Yet we were not as cold due to the +AO, But still more times than not.... cold enough
We had many cold fronts throughout the season albeit, many were cold occluded

The jet stream was weaker this year in terms of available moisture 
The precipitation dbz values were not as prolific.
It was very common last year to observe dbz units of at least....... 28Units
This year, hardly an Nth above .01 was observed on average during the 11-12 storm systems

Getting into a li'l bit of dendristic values, the snow wasn't as fluffy which makes the ratio of liquid to snow smaller unless you're in an LES or high elevation MT region.

yep, I googled..... everything.....


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

So what will Summer be like?


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

summer will probably unseasonably cold and snowy....


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

With an el nino coming on now, it could be warm and dry, ughhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Herm Witte;1466963 said:


> I think we were reminded this winter of whom is in control.


You aren't kidding... We just need to roll with it!


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

Didn’t John Dee predict that winter would not be that snowy


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Herm Witte;1466963 said:


> I think we were reminded this winter of whom is in control.





blowerman;1467325 said:


> You aren't kidding... We just need to roll with it!


Amen and Amen.

I find it rather humorous that this was supposed to be a La Nina and pretty much just the opposite happened.

Seems like every time man thinks he has something figured out, God decides to change it to show Who is in charge.

Remember after Katrina, how many hurricanes were going to happen? Cat 4 & 5 every year, multiple storms a year even. And just look at who stopped predicting hurricanes Dr Gray, the preeminent hurricane specialist, supposedly. Said it was too difficult and he had been too wrong the past 5 years so he is giving it up.

I know that I can take comfort knowing whatever happens, is what is good and right for me. I might not understand it, but it is.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Exactly why I said what I did in this thread:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=124708


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Weather men uses hype to keep you interested in the news..! I knew they'd be wrong I was mowing in November....lol


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

NOAA has been the best and Accuwrong the worst. Eg. Back in January we were suppose to get a dusting. Got 5". February, they said 5-6" we got less than a dusting and I melted the next morning.


----------



## EXCAVATE49 (May 10, 2006)

neplow;1466877 said:


> in what other occupation are you still paid, even when you dont do your job correctly and fail miserably?


sports people


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

neplow;1466877 said:


> in what other occupation are you still paid, even when you dont do your job correctly and fail miserably?


President, congressman, representative, that uhh about it. Oh governor, and mayor. Or politicians in general.


----------

